# Two New Calves!!!



## Electric (Mar 2, 2011)

My cows just gave birth to two little cows. the momma's were 15 minutes apart! Will be posting pic's when I get my batteries.
My Fuzz <3


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 4, 2011)

Calves, Electric, they're called calves.  

Do you know what the sex of the calves are yet?  The one you posted looks pretty cute. Congrats!


----------



## michelle43 (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 5, 2011)

Aaawwwwwwwwww!  So cuuuutttteeee!  Love baby cows.....er...._calves_!


----------



## Electric (Mar 7, 2011)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Calves, Electric, they're called calves.
> 
> Do you know what the sex of the calves are yet?  The one you posted looks pretty cute. Congrats!


Hm . .  I did put calves first . O_O Hm. 

Anyway, we have one heifer and a bull.


----------



## country freedom (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you have a pic of the other calf?
Pic(s) of them near each other?
Everybody loves pictures that they can oooo and aawww over


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ohhhh.  So cute!


----------



## Electric (Mar 8, 2011)

country freedom said:
			
		

> Do you have a pic of the other calf?
> Pic(s) of them near each other?
> Everybody loves pictures that they can oooo and aawww over


I will put them up later !


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 8, 2011)

Electric said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was afraid of that.   The heifer could be infertile, which is a result of her being a twin to a bull calf: the testosterone in the placenta prohibits the ability of the heifer's reproductive organs to grow normally in the first trimester, resulting in sterility on the heifer's part.  Which is not good news if you have plans on breeding her in a couple of years.

But the good news is that there's a 10% chance that she could be fertile...


----------



## Electric (Mar 8, 2011)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There not twins. They are from two different cows xD


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 9, 2011)

Electric said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whaaat?? I didn't know that!  Well that's a lot better than I expected!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 10, 2011)

Sounds like there were 2 cows, so each cow had a calf.  I thought twins at first too, until I went back and re-read the post.  

Oops, I didn't see there was a page 2 before I posted.


----------

